# Τέτοια κούκλα και τσαχπίνα



## Slavianophil

Can someone tell me if understand correctly the following lines:

Τέτοια κούκλα και τσαχπίνα
Δεν υπάρχει στην Αθήνα?

I understand that it means: 'There is no *other *such pretty and coquettish girl in Athens'. Or does it mean: 'There is no such pretty and coquettish girl in Athens'?


----------



## shawnee

Γεια σου Slavianophil, You seem to have the general idea. While I can't see any great difference in the alternatives you have presented, I would argue that 'pretty' and 'coquettish' are a bit tame for the key words of the song. This is 'one hot babe'; she is a 'doll' and 'sassy' and there is no one like her in all of Athens.


----------



## Slavianophil

shawnee said:


> I can't see any great difference in the alternatives you have presented


 
Thanks for your reply. I do see a difference. If I say 'There is no *other* such girl in Athens', then I mean that this girl lives in Athens. But if I say: 'There is no such girl in Athens', than for me it would mean that she lives in some other place, perhaps, even in a humble hamlet, but is better than any girl in Athes.

Although, of course, in both cases it is an expression of admiration.


----------



## Slavianophil

shawnee said:


> I would argue that 'pretty' and 'coquettish' are a bit tame for the key words of the song. This is 'one hot babe'; she is a 'doll' and 'sassy' and there is no one like her in all of Athens.


 
Thanks a lot! English is not my mother tongue, so it's difficult for me to be expressive enough in this language. My knowledge of modern slang is really poor, the word 'sassy' is totally new for me. Thank you for enlarging my vocabulary!


----------



## shawnee

I honestly don't believe the lines allow us to make the distinction that you make concerning 'the girl in Athens', but I will happily stand corrected.


----------



## ireney

It _could_ possibly mean that there's no such girl in Athens but _only_ if the rest of the song went something like "You are the best looking girl in our village. You are so beautiful that even in Athens there's no girl as beautiful as you". It would actually need an "even" there (even in Athens) but, since we're talking about lyrics it _could _possibly be omitted (lyrics are not always interested in accurate language; sometimes not even in grammatically correct language  ).
In our case though the song does not say anything of the kind so it's clearly (well, for a Greek at least) talking about an Athenian girl that is more beautiful and sassy than any other in Athens.


----------



## Slavianophil

Thank you, ireney!


----------



## danoisedelacobra

I still think it can mean both. You cannot tell unless you know where the girl lives (which lies outside the text - εξωκειμενική αναφορά.)

Well, if you get to know where that girl lives, let me know !


----------

